# check your lumps..........



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Most of my dogs have had small lumps over the years, all of them innocuous fatty cysts, or so I've been told.

Meggy the collie has had one in the middle of her chest for nearly 10 years only noticeable when you smooth down, and about the size of a cherry tomato.

However, Jewel the 5yo chocolate labrador has had one smack bang in the middle of her back for perhaps 3 years or so, and once again declared to be a 'fatty cyst' and not to do anything about it. It was also very small but very visible with her short coat.

A week or so prior to her annual jabs it seemed to be a bit larger and had started to lose fur, and so when she was checked over the vet said he wasn't happy and wanted to do a sample check (biopsy I guess is the proper term).

2 days later he said it appeared to be malignant and further analysis was needed. She was booked in for last Thursday......

She had several tests done, X-rays and ultrasound, which required her to be clipped, shaved, from mid-chest to hips, and then had a lumpectomy

As a consequence of the need to remove not only the lump but also a margin of skin surrounding the lump of around 8cm, she ended up with a massive incision where they had to pull her skin together without it pulling and rucking.

It really is not a pleasant incision being in total approximately 15 inches long - that's inches not centimetres.

She had a couple of days of extreme discomfort, aided by painkillers and injections, but by Sunday was very well recovered and wanting to go for her walks - not allowed just yet, rest,rest,rest, rest.

She managed to regularly shed all of her dressings in the first 2 days, but as she was calm and unable to actually get at the wound, we didn't have any issues and it is healing extremely quickly and nicely.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Malignant growths seem to be very prevalent in dogs. Sorry to hear about Jewel's nasty experience. Wishing her well and no more lumps!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Golly, that's a heck of an incision. Poor lass, I hope she recovers well, it's always such a worry when they have any health issues. Tell her Ellie and I send her hugs.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Golly, that's a heck of an incision. Poor lass, I hope she recovers well, it's always such a worry when they have any health issues. Tell her Ellie and I send her hugs.


You're such a wuss*... a sexy wuss from what I've been reading today!>

* read as softie!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

HermanHymer said:


> You're such a wuss*... a sexy wuss from what I've been reading today!>
> 
> * read as softie!


Yeah, I'm sizzlin' hot. See what you missed at Croft?

You snooze, you lose.>


----------

